# The pumping station..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Nov 20, 2016)

This pumping station was opened in 1909.and was used to treat the sewage from the nearby river.consisting of three buildings and six workers houses.the site shut when a newer more modern one was built..I have tried quite a few times with this place and no luck.red mole gave me a tip off it was open.so me and janovitch.made a quick trip to see it.even though all machinery has gone it is still a beautiful building.with lovely Victorian tiles.so we could get in the pump house but still not the big building.that is well and truly sealed.which is a shame.because when I looked through a hole in the door.i could see a lovely spiral staircase.maybe one day.but still glad to tick this off


----------



## Bones out (Nov 20, 2016)

You got in! Damn fine work fella. Only ever looked thru the bars myself.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a fab set Mikey. What a great old building.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 21, 2016)

nailed this place well


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2016)

That's lovely Mikey, thank you.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 21, 2016)

That's a lovely building, superbly captured. Thanks


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2016)

I had a great game of find the pigeon from your pics, I liked the way you've picked out the cobwebs in some of them, Nice Work, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2016)

Belting shots,the 2nd last one is ace!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like I should be heading here, but unfortunately, I no longer have my camera. :sad: Superb photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice photographs, well captured.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you all.and yeah bones out.I only ever looked through the bars before too


----------



## brickworx (Nov 23, 2016)

Beautiful place and photos to match - very nice mate.....Good work that.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 24, 2016)

That's proper beautiful mate. Lovely stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## clinka (Nov 25, 2016)

OK, OK. What's with the two german soldiers in picture 19 looking like they are manning a machine gun post? Am I imagining this? Great pictures by the way! Lots of character and warmth. You have captured this well.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 25, 2016)

I never spotted this as Clinka has mentioned. But yet they do not appear in Pictures 2, 5, 8 and 15. I can only assume that you were alone.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 25, 2016)

mmmm, that is a cracking set of shots there Mikey 
Looks a great place.


----------



## clinka (Nov 26, 2016)

If nothing else, everyone is looking intently at the photos now! I cannot see anything extra in 2,5 and 8, but hey great work


----------



## mookster (Nov 26, 2016)

clinka said:


> OK, OK. What's with the two german soldiers in picture 19 looking like they are manning a machine gun post? Am I imagining this? Great pictures by the way! Lots of character and warmth. You have captured this well.



That would be called another explorer with a tripod in the same spot moving about during a multiple exposure HDR photo.


----------



## krela (Nov 26, 2016)

mookster said:


> That would be called another explorer with a tripod in the same spot moving about during a multiple exposure HDR photo.



It never fails to amaze me how people see what they want to see rather than what is actually there...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 26, 2016)

krela said:


> It never fails to amaze me how people see what they want to see rather than what is actually there...



Which is why actual witnesses to crimes, accidents etc have to be questioned very carefully and in depth.

This has reminded me of some work I did years ago on presenting photographic evidence before the Courts. There was an argument back then, that as the scene of a derailment/train crash was nearly always scattered over a very large area, a movie (and much later on a video) record was better than dozens of 10x8 prints bound into an evidence book. Work at the time indicated that the overall movie image actually offered too much detraction from the actual pieces of evidence recorded and that a series of 10x8 prints was the best way to get the scene understood by the observer/jury. The author of the above report has actually laid the foundations for some readers to take the path to 'fairy land'. The fact that the image is the only one in B&W and the format seems to have been changed - the informative part of the image is circular in format and not rectangular, means that this image will be looked at or processed in a different way to the others, even if just as a subconscious thought. Thus photographic evidence for Court cases should have all prints in the same format, the same media and be presented in be same order - The same criteria holds for the presentation of images in an informative report of an interesting and new explore. For me; to be able to work out details of a structure, place, site or business, that I can no longer visit in person, from a nicely sequenced series of images is why I visit this great Forum.


----------



## smiler (Nov 26, 2016)

There you go spoiling a perfectly good para normal/ ghost story with facts


----------



## smiler (Nov 26, 2016)

There you go spoiling a perfectly good para normal/ ghost story with facts


----------



## clinka (Nov 26, 2016)

I wasn't assuming paranormal. I assumed what I could see had been dropped in after, hence my post. They look like they are wearing the World War Two style coal skuttle helmets. Anyhow, sorry I detracted this thread away from great photos.


----------



## Conrad (Nov 27, 2016)

Awesome hall with the brick work and wooden struts, nicely done .


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry only just seen all these comments.been away.yeah it was my mate in the shot.thank you for all the lovely comments and the usual interesting info from ds.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 30, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Awesome hall with the brick work and wooden struts, nicely done .



Yes the roof really stands out - bit of very good workmanship there. A branch of my family is into large scale demolition work, and always know they are in the money when they find a timber inner roof lining and trusses like the images show. The timber was of such good quality when the roof was built that, apart from the odd bit of wet rot, much of that lining can be put to another good use. Not like the fast grown, soft and knotty rubbish that one uses today. Just look at old floorboards - 8" was a minimum width, with 12" or even 14" common in larger, upmarket properties. Now we get 4" plus a bit for the metrification and terrible knots!


----------



## Tizzme (Nov 30, 2016)

BRILLIANT !Loved the close-up of the chain and the web filled hook,but that teddy is bloody scary :icon_evil


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow, love this set.... really digging the door one 4th from the end ! Well done for getting in Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2016)

Bonjo said:


> Wow, love this set.... really digging the door one 4th from the end ! Well done for getting in Mikey



Thank you bonjo.it was a lovely place inside.thank you for the nice comment


----------

